# [SOLVED] Ethernet controller driver for dell dimension 4700



## tdhaney1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

is a network driver the same as an ethernet controller driver. Dell's website only lists 1 network driver when I submit my service tag number. I can't find and ethernet controller driver for my machine. All the others are there....Im thinking they are the same beast....can someone help this idioit out>?:upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver for dell dimension 4700*

the same 
nic/network card/ethernet card


----------

